# Why Felt?



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I wonder the same thing. Felting seems to distort the stitch pattern and makes the item fuzzy. The only reason I can think of is to fortify the "fabric" so that items would not snag or fall through.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I agree. I think felting ruins a garment.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Felting is often used in craft items and clothes-- to increase thickness, density, and the integrity of the fabric so, for example, eliminating holes that things can fall through or come through. So instead of a cardigan you can have a jacket or coat thickness, nothing will fall through your bag, etc.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My sentiments exactly! Use finer needles and line the bag. Nothing will fall through.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mittens are a good example why we felt. They become much denser (warmer) and more water resistant. after felting. I do make thrummed mittens which are warm, but not as water resistant.


----------



## Linda Diou (Feb 23, 2013)

It makes it stronger. Wine totes are the only thing I have felted.


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I made slippers and felted them because they were thicker and warmer (denser wool yarn holds heat in well). If I were making a fall vest, something to wear outside as here in Maine the temps can get a bit chilly in Oct., I'd felt that. Not for indoor use (unless it's slippers) but you see most felting done on hats, mittens, stuff like that. Robin Hansen wrote about making her children a wool felted mitten and an acrylic mitten and then sending outside in the snow to play. Guess what? When they came in, the felted mitten hand was warm and dry while the acrylic mitten hand was cool and wet.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Hobbydiva: yes, it just makes a different dimension of fabric achievable. If you want and need it. Great explanation. Did not know that! Love what we learn here @ KP!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

What do you think your heavy wool winter coats and men's dress jackets are made out of? Commercially (sp) felted wool. And as menttioned, bags, slippers, mittens, toys, dryer balls. The mittens I use in the barn while working my animals are felted, and what a difference it makes, not to mention the cows seem to enjoy them as well.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Using finer needles will never produce the same results as felting. Felted hats have been around for ages. Unlike a hat that has been merely knitted, a felted hat will hold it's shape and can be "shaped". I design felted hats.

Felting is a 3 dimensional process, so the item not only becomes smaller but denser. 

Not all yarns will produce a fabric with a "halo" (fuzzy).

While you may not see the purpose in felting, many of us do and we enjoy this fiber art.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I always used to feel the same way as you. What I was finally able to manage, was a tote bag. And I had to think of it as a different craft entirely. Otherwise... Some people think of quilting as a waste - buy perfectly good fabric to cut it up into little pieces... some probably think of tamari balls as waste of threads... etc.

So, by thinking of it as a totally different technique to get a totally different result, I've discovered I like making "felted" tote bags. I've made several of them now.

They are a nice firm fabric, that hold their shape even when filled with something, and the handles don't stretch out. You can achieve different looks by knitting with two strands of yarn - on that does felt and one that doesn't. You can really play with a lot of things...

It is also good for making decorative embellishments - you can cut it without worrying about it unravelling.

Taking an already "accidentally felted" sweater that can no longer be worn and cutting out pieces from it is a good way to give it an extended life - you can cut and sew mittens, hats, bags... many other items...


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

As a beginner I made several mistakes on a scarf. I found that giving it a very light felt covered for these. I felted a wool sweater by mistake ( store bought) and was very mad.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Felting is a fiber art of it's own and is NOT "ruining" a garment. 

Asking why anyone would felt is like asking why anyone would knit, since you can purchase commercially knitted garments.

While it may not be your cup of tea, to debase the craft is a little insulting. Look at some of the beautiful, felted items created by Cat Bordhi. She is a designer of epic proportions and her creations cannot be compared to merely "shrinking".

Felting is a process that has long been used by milliners and haberdashers. Some of the finest hats, worn by common people, royalty and heads of state were and are felted. Do you all remember the beautiful pink "pillbox" hat, worn by the late Jacqueline Kennedy (Onassis)? That was a hat created by a felting process! It was the perfect accessory to that beautiful pink suit she wore.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have done a lot of felting and love the finished product. Slippers, handbags, dryer balls, hats. It is not a way of ruining a good item, and just knitting it on smaller needles will not produce the same results.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a shaped/felted hat, you simply will not get this kind of shaping by merely going to a smaller needle size.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

To my understanding, an item would only be felted (as some have said) so that they are one solid, strong piece of fabric and nothing will fall through. In example, if you make a purse and didn't felt it, there is a greater chance for small things such as coins to fall through, or for keys to poke through the knitting. Also, if you had a lot of things in that purse, they weight of them could stretch or even rip the yarn in the knitting. Felting makes items such as these stronger, more durable, and longer lasting.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

That's not exactly true. Felting is done for other reasons than just not having items slip through the stitches. The durable yet shape able fabric, created by felting, has many purposes.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Because I can.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very obviously this topic was started by someone with little to no understanding of felting and further commented on by others with the same lack of knowledge. 

I always find these type of posts rude: Why do you knit socks? Why do you knit dishcloths? I'm always tempted to say "Why do you want to know, since you've already made of your mind on the subject?".

You might as well ask why someone puts cream or sugar in their coffee!

It's interesting that the original poster and following supporters have not commented back.


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

I was the original person that posted this "why felt" and I still maintain that if you wanted something smalller - knit it smaller. I HAVE tried felting & felt as if I had ruined all my hard work knitting something just to have it "shrink" on me. I knit for pleasure & do not want anything to "shrink" - I was NOT rude - just stating what "I" think. I knit all sorts of items - but mainly stick to afghans & sweaters. Also, I have my coffee with cream only.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Very obviously this topic was started by someone with little to no understanding of felting and further commented on by others with the same lack of knowledge.
> 
> I always find these type of posts rude: Why do you knit socks? Why do you knit dishcloths? I'm always tempted to say "Why do you want to know, since you've already made of your mind on the subject?".
> 
> ...


Please enlighten me then as to what I may have misunderstood about the art of felting. My statement was only an example of what I felt. I know there are many other reasons one might do so.

I'm sorry if I offended you in any way by my response.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


Considering this was your first post, and now you say



Ggail smith said:


> I HAVE tried felting & felt as if I had ruined all my hard work knitting something just to have it "shrink" on me


making either your first post, or this last one untrue. You can't have it both ways

Any felting I have done was knit to be felted, not to shrink it


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting something smaller and felting are very different concepts. The wording of the original post infers that felters are destroying handiwork. Clearly you do not understand the concept of felting.

Just because you "think" that knitting an item smaller would be accomplishing the same thing as felting, doesn't make it so.

Many have taken the time to explain the reason and concept behind felting, yet you have not taken the time to acknowledge that your understanding of the reason for felting is based on faulty information.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

cindye, you didn't make a comment that was offensive and yes you do seem to understand that the purpose of felting isn't to simply make a "smaller" item.

Obviously there are people who do not understand what felting is or why it is done, though many of us have tried to point out the reasons. 

Some items felt through use, like the palms of mittens or the soles of socks. 

I was on a yarn shop crawl last week and at one of the shops we were discussing Angora. My mother knitted me several pairs of Angora mittens and when the palms felted, through wearing, they were the best snowball mittens!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Felting is another craft entirely. One knits an item to felt because they like the look and feel of it - things are really cute felted - check out Pinterest or Etsy for examples. If you knit a garment for it to be soft and drapeable, then felting is not in order.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

courier770 said:


> This is a shaped/felted hat, you simply will not get this kind of shaping by merely going to a smaller needle size.


Love that hat - the perfect example of great felting!


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I couldn't agree more! All I can think of is when my mother knitted me a gorgeous wool Aran style poncho (ooh, I am dating myself :roll: ). It ended up in the washing machine and all I can remember is the matted mess it looked like when it was discovered. So, IMHO, it is incomprehensible as to why someone would felt.

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> This is a shaped/felted hat, you simply will not get this kind of shaping by merely going to a smaller needle size.


I never meant to offend you or the many felters on this site! Without a doubt, your hat is fabulous! You are absolutely right - there are certain things that do call for felting, but I still can't "get over" my poncho 

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I agree. Felting proper isn't done by knitting something first, it's made by manipulating raw, unspun fibres. I've never been able to master it, it's a great skill. 'Felting' pre-knitted items is taking an easy way out.

Someone mentioned coats. Coating isn't felted, it's 'fulled'. There's a difference. Only woven fabric is fulled, not knitted fabric.

No doubt I'll be criticised for being bad mannered in pointing out these things, I think that some of the responses made to the original poster have been very bad mannered.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> I agree. Felting proper isn't done by knitting something first, it's made by manipulating raw, unspun fibres. I've never been able to master it, it's a great skill. 'Felting' pre-knitted items is taking an easy way out.
> 
> Someone mentioned coats. Coating isn't felted, it's 'fulled'. There's a difference. Only woven fabric is fulled, not knitted fabric.
> 
> No doubt I'll be criticised for being bad mannered in pointing out these things, I think that some of the responses made to the original poster have been very bad mannered.


I hope not - you are educating us - who could possibly take offense?

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I make felted slippers, that my whole Family, and Friends beg for. they are thick, and so warm and last for years. they mold to your feet, left and right and it is like slipping into a second skin. And I love felted bags...When you felt an item you are turning it into something new...no stretch, no stitches...and it is warm beyond compare to the knitted item. down through the centuries what do you think they wore in the bitter cold? felted, shoes, felted coats, felted, pants...hunters, loggers, etc...still wear felted pants, vests, etc to this very day...


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have GREAT felted slippers; a gift from my sister. I made a felted tote. It's just another art form


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

yes there is a difference between felting, and fulled...but it is a common term used to describe the process....and i see many patterns for felted (fulled) vests, jackets, mukaluks, when it says felted< it usually means fulled<


----------



## JELmousiespeals01 (Mar 2, 2013)

I didn't know anybody but me knew about TAmari balls.they make great Christmas gifts and are good for other celebrations, too.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I have made a felted duffel coat, full length, which is far warmer than any coat that is knitted. Mind you, it took ages on a knitting machine, using the whole length of the needle bed and miles of rows. It is very much admired. I also agree that hats are much better felted, and look much smarter than knitted ones.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

moke said:


> yes there is a difference between felting, and fulled...but it is a common term used to describe the process....<


It might be where you are but it's like describing all yarn as 'wool'. It simply is not exact enough to be precise.

A forum is about communication, to communicate effectively precision is vital to avoid confusion.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> It might be where you are but it's like describing all yarn as 'wool'. It simply is not exact enough to be precise.
> 
> A forum is about communication, to communicate effectively precision is vital to avoid confusion.


Your definition of a forum is spot-on! Thanks for the insight! 

Take care,
Lisa

PS - I may need to quote you on other threads!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree mary the chandler..but it is what it is....when you look for felted patterns< you are usually looking at fulled patterns. fulled is the proper term for shrinking the item down its smallest size....but felting is the term that caught on..and is used...felting is not shrinking it down to its smallest size...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

fulled is seldom used to describe patterns that are shrunk! but felted is! i am not trying to change the industry pr...just quoting what is commonly used...when looking for a felted pattern...i do not look for fulled first..i look for FELTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

moke said:


> fulled is seldom used to describe patterns that are shrunk! but felted is! i am not trying to change the industry pr...just quoting what is commonly used...when looking for a felted pattern...i do not look for fulled first..i look for FELTED!!!!!!!!!!!


That's because fulling is NOT the same as felted.

I'll be very busy schmetterling today so shan't have time to educate anyone further, sorry.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it is quite hard for some of us 'of a certain generation', who spent many years carefully hand washing woollen garments in order to avoid the dreaded shrinking, to look on felting as a desirable look. I can quite see the attraction. Sometimes I even admire the results. It is just not something I think I could personally bring myself to do.

That is not to suggest that other people should not do it, or even that what they do is not worthy of praise. I am sure many felters would think some of the techniques I use to be fairly pointless, but that's life.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I first learned about felting shortly after I joined this forum. Desiring to try something new, I made a couple of bags. The second one has a large intarsia design of a pink rosebud on a chocolate background. The felting not only made the bag stronger and denser, the design just POPPED. I consider felting an art form.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

JELmousiespeals01 said:


> I didn't know anybody but me knew about TAmari balls.they make great Christmas gifts and are good for other celebrations, too.


What are tamari balls? They sound interesting, especially when you say Christmas presents. I am always looking for something for my sisters. Our rule is homemade. They look forward to mine since they are knitted. I look forward to theirs because they are out of wood and hand painted.

I just did a search but came up with lots of balls but no tamari. I also did the same on Ravalry and came up with nothing. Now I am really curious as to what tamari balls are.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

What's a dryer ball?


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

if you make something that is made to be felted, than its not ruined. it makes the item very sturdy! and wearable-like slippers, or sturdy and heavy like a tote so nothing falls out!
I've also made pumkins and acorns for the fall! as decorations!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a magazine around here somewhere that explains how to felt. How do you all doing the felting? I may like to try it with some of my sweater & slipper patterns. Do you need to make the item larger than the finished product and do you need to use special yarns such as wool?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

This from Wikipedia:

Wool felt and/or felted wool are similar to boiled wool; all of these processes date back to at least the Middle Ages. The word felt comes from the Germanic "feltaz"

Boiled/felted wool is produced industrially around the world and is characteristically found in the traditional textiles of South America and of Tyrolean Austria.

Wool that has been boiled/felted is thought to be warmer, more durable and windproof.


----------



## linpin2 (Mar 11, 2013)

I saw a purse that was felted and had eyelash yarn stripes going through it. The felting brought the eyelash stripes closer together (and tighter) making a very lovely pattern. I have never attempted it, but am contemplating it.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for all of the great explanations. I love being a member of the KP forum - I am learning so much from everyone on here. Now I want to see some pictures of felted item everyone has made!

Courier 770 - I had not seen the picture of the hat you posted when I originally made this comment. It is beautiful!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

So I guess you would have to knit jumbo-size mittens in order for them fit after felting ??? Right??

Ann


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok ladies. You crack me up. I love to make felted items. You use 100% wool! Not a blend of any kind. And yes you knit it up on large needles, either a size 13 or 15 (US). It works up really fast for a quick gift. I have made several Cloche hats. One of the books I have is Knit One Felt Two. When I begin to felt my item or items, I put it in the washing machine on Hot water small load. Let it agitate for atleast 15 minutes. Then keep ckecking it for size as it shrinks. I put a plastic grocery bag on my head, then put the hat on. (Keeps my hair dry.) When the size is right, I squeeze it out and put it on a bowl about the same size and let it dry for a day or so. I have done mittens and purses. I love the felting process. If you haven't tried it, I would strongly recommend you do so. It's all about the creating process. Have a great day everybody. And quit taking everything so serious.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

mary the chandler...as I stated ....before.yes fulling is not the same as felted..are you reading my posts or just trying to start an argument...you are saying exactly what i have said....my only point being is that the industry norm calls fulling... felted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and I highly doubt you could educate me on the difference between fulling and felting..i have been doing it for many years...you are making a mountain out of mole hill!!!!!!!!!!!!nuff said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I've never felt inclined to felt my work, so even when it has been recommended I have not felted. I have taken onboard the comments about water resistancy, warmth and strength, but I think that this craft is really the choice of individuals. Some felted items look really attractive, others don't. But then does not that apply with everything somethings look nice, other things don't.


----------



## Redfordm (Feb 3, 2013)

I got hooked on felting by purchasing thrift store wool sweaters and remaking them into mittens, handbags, and vests. Now I knit some to get the effect I want and add felted roving for design effects. Or you can start with roving and eliminate knitting altogether. It is a fascinating creative art form. If you go to the esty site or fine arts fair you will see wonderful examples.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gurney said:


> What's a dryer ball?


Dryer balls are used in the dryer to help remove static, they help speed up the drying process, and with them you don't need to use fabric softner or dryer sheets. They're a great way to use up the odds and ends of your wool. In my case I use them when drying everything, and depending on what I'm drying will depend on the number of balls used. Great when drying items that are down filled such as coats and comforters to keep the stuffing from clumping up. I also use them when "fluffing" up my pillows. And it's one less chemical that I'm being exposed to, which is a big plus when you suffer from allergies!

http://www.ehow.com/how_5151381_make-wool-dryer-balls.html#page=0


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Very obviously this topic was started by someone with little to no understanding of felting and further commented on by others with the same lack of knowledge.
> 
> I always find these type of posts rude: Why do you knit socks? Why do you knit dishcloths? I'm always tempted to say "Why do you want to know, since you've already made of your mind on the subject?".
> 
> ...


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the idea of felting, and often admire the finished look, but had never done it,,,,UNTIL moths got at a really great multi-colored, many patterned scarf I had made! And, of course, they ate in just the right spots so It just couldn't be repaired. So, into the washer and dryer it went, waiting for me to figure out what to do with it. This winter, I decided I was tired of commercially made gloves and mittens that didn't really keep my hands warm, got out my felted fabric, and made the best mittens ever! I also line them with fleece, just to make them even warmer. Now I have happy hands, and everybody admires my unique mittens!


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you felt anything?


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

"To each his own"


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes courier770 ,you are right -- I have not felted anything on purpose yet but would like to try --one must use 100% wool yarn - correct?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I have made felt hats and bags and I love them. It does shrink them but it also gives them that texture and appearance that those of us who like felting get.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is that felting to me seems like another name for putting knitteds in the washer and dryer i order to shrink (ruin) them.


Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


 :-(


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

rjhandmade said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Very obviously this topic was started by someone with little to no understanding of felting and further commented on by others with the same lack of knowledge.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

knitted material has holes even very fine holes a felted object is very dense and thick.. its very good when you are making something that needs to be sturdy... plus if done right its very beautiful.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Felting has it's place and function in life. I have a friend currently making slippers for another friend and she will felt it when it is finished so they will 1) be warmer and 2) last longer. 

So don't be too hard on felting, there are times when it is a wonderful thing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think of felting as PART of knitting. We learn to knit lace, knit in the round, etc. Felting is another art FORM that goes hand and hand with knitting.

To say you are ruining your knitting is simply untrue and you probably have learned this by the explanations provided. Felting provides us a way to knit things we otherwise wouldn't be able to knit successfully AND give us another look to our knitting.

Last Christmas my friend received a beautiful pair of knitted slippers as a gift from her co-worker. She loved them and wore them every day. By new years day, they already had a hole in the bottom. Because I know how to felt and the BENEFITS of a felted item, I knitted her a new pair of slippers, felted them and put a spray-on rubberized sole on the bottom of them for her... all new things I have learned in the five years I have been knitting. She is still wearing them... they are warmer and sturdier than the first pair and she loves them.

Now, you can choose to knit her 20 pair of slippers and HOPE they last the year, or you can try something NEW and see the many benefits. It is your choice. Felting just compliments some of our knitting. Like the beautiful felted hat in the photo... you can't simply knit a hat and get the same look... impossible.

I think it is a shame when some people here make comments like "I would NEVER" or "I've been knitting for 50 years and I NEVER". If that is the case, why be here at all? I love knitting, love trying new things, love expanding my craft to include felting, etc.

There are many people that think that their way of doing things is the only way and refuse to TRY something new. I think that is so unfortunate for them. I try something new every day!

Hope this helps explain why felting is fun... why it gives you a different look and use for your items... that you CANNOT successfully knit some items without felting them... and most of all.... why you should get out of your comfort zone every day!!!


----------



## Seaglassoryarn (Apr 8, 2013)

Felting is fun! It is so exciting to pull an item out of the washing machine to see how it has transformed! I felt purses, bowls, needle holders, house plant pot covers, and hats. I think bowls are my favorite and make wonderful gifts. No two ever come out the same.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry you feel that way and sorry your missing out. I have the warmest, most cozy pair of slippers I have ever had in my life because they are felted. I also made a pair for my granddaughter and she absolutely loves them. They got a bit snug on her so I re-felted them, stretched them out a bit and now they fit perfectly again'

I also have a couple of bags that I just adore. I find it so much fun to watch the process take place. Oh well, to each his own I guess.

I also have to add...a lot of people felt, a lot of people love it and a lot of people buy the merchandise..


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think of felting as PART of knitting. We learn to knit lace, knit in the round, etc. Felting is another art FORM that goes hand and hand with knitting.
> 
> To say you are ruining your knitting is simply untrue and you probably have learned this by the explanations provided. Felting provides us a way to knit things we otherwise wouldn't be able to knit successfully AND give us another look to our knitting.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

moke said:


> yes there is a difference between felting, and fulled...but it is a common term used to describe the process....and i see many patterns for felted (fulled) vests, jackets, mukaluks, when it says felted< it usually means fulled<


Can you explain how they do fulling I have never come across this term thank you


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

You make great felted hats, by the way!

I just wanted to interject that into the conversation


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you either want it or not,there is a reason for the process,I made shoes that couldn't be made any other way and back packs,purses,I love to see how it evolves.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Felting is just another way to be creative with fiber. There is a big difference between intentionally felting and "oh crap" I shouldn't have put that in the wash! 

Felting is fun and like others have said has been around for thousands of years. The Tibetan people lived in yurts made of felt (though I admit is a different process of felting than what we are talking about). It would not be reasonable to knit a yurt, it would be too drafty. :wink:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

If its for a purse or slippers it makes them last forever. Also makes it water proof. It closes all the holes in the fiber and makes it very solid. I spilled punch by accident in my purse it held it I. A puddle until I dumped it out. The purses are pretty much indistructible. Slipper are the same way. You have to wear out the bottom but if you rubberized them they can last for ever also. The flowers are for decoration. Using a smaller needle does not close the holes and make it a solid material felting does.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Fulling is usually done by using spun wool..and washing it in very hot water, with agitation...like a rough terry towel. this shrinks the wool and causes the little hooks on the wool to mat and tangle together to become a smooth cloth with no obvious stitches. although i do not use a terry towel..I use cotton tee shirts etc..of the same color...as i do not want any lint what so ever near my article as it agitates. you do this over and over if needed to get the right size and cloth that you want. Felting refers to using roving wool and matting it into what you want. i felt flowers, pictures, or whatever onto (fulled)< to be precise...lol bags, hats, etc. using a punch needle and a pad...but this is confusing because most patterns will call the item felted...which is really fulling when you wash it and shrink it down to its smallest most sturdy form....


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I have people ask why doesn't the wool ON the sheep felt when they get wet. First off the rain has a hard time getting all the way through their wool,rain is not HOT water and they have zero agitation. Felting is an art form done with wool. Like cross stitching,embroidery,lace making etc. it's all some form of art. I never mined the "oh crap" as that meant my mom (bless her soul) washed another one of my sisters sweater so it would fit me.LOL They were nice and warm too!


----------



## BLSBHS (Feb 26, 2011)

I love to felt. I like to see how the project turns out after I have felted it. Here are a couple of things I have felted.


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been making felted clog slippers for years for my children their husbands or wives and grandchildren. They all love them. They last for several years. They would last longer if I would spray the bottoms and if they wouldn't wear them outside on the cement etc. I know some people feel it safer to put a spray on the bottom but all of us like them without. I keep a number of them ready for felting whenever someone needs a new pair. At Christmas one daughter said she needed a new pair soon. To which one son said, "Mom you better get knitting to last me for life". He figured 30 to 40 pair may do. The others agreed.
My knitting needles will never stop!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

stauffacher said:


> I have been making felted clog slippers for years for my children their husbands or wives and grandchildren. They all love them. They last for several years. They would last longer if I would spray the bottoms and if they wouldn't wear them outside on the cement etc. I know some people feel it safer to put a spray on the bottom but all of us like them without. I keep a number of them ready for felting whenever someone needs a new pair. At Christmas one daughter said she needed a new pair soon. To which one son said, "Mom you better get knitting to last me for life". He figured 30 to 40 pair may do. The others agreed.
> My knitting needles will never stop!


What pattern do you use?


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

I love these discussions. I learn so much and now I am inspired to trying felting as well as knitting socks and dishcloths! So many new projects...so little time!! This is a wonderful forum. Please keep asking questions.....we all learn from the answers!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

stauffacher said:


> I have been making felted clog slippers for years for my children their husbands or wives and grandchildren. They all love them. They last for several years. They would last longer if I would spray the bottoms and if they wouldn't wear them outside on the cement etc. I know some people feel it safer to put a spray on the bottom but all of us like them without. I keep a number of them ready for felting whenever someone needs a new pair. At Christmas one daughter said she needed a new pair soon. To which one son said, "Mom you better get knitting to last me for life". He figured 30 to 40 pair may do. The others agreed.
> My knitting needles will never stop!


I made a pair of felted clogs for each member of the family last Christmas and they loved them! I knit them in a few minutes on my knitting machine and into the washer and dryer. So fun! :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think of felting as PART of knitting. We learn to knit lace, knit in the round, etc. Felting is another art FORM that goes hand and hand with knitting.
> 
> To say you are ruining your knitting is simply untrue and you probably have learned this by the explanations provided. Felting provides us a way to knit things we otherwise wouldn't be able to knit successfully AND give us another look to our knitting.
> 
> ...


Well said Amy please what is the name and were did you get that spray
I know we will not get it here in Canada but my son is working in California and is coming home soon please if you know the product PM me thanks. jean


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


Ahhh, you just haven't ever made a felted handbag! Nori has some amazing patterns for gorgeous handbags that are often embellished with felted flowers and vines. Give it a try and you'll love it. Guarantee you'll be making more than one. Patricia


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

I use Fiber Trends pattern. Everyone likes the clog type because they slip on and off so easy. I use the low back instructions. Guess all are lazy and don't want to bend over to pull them on. 
I've made the sock type and felted but they all like the clogs.


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

AmyKnits: i couldn't agree more with EVERYTHING you've said - too much to comment on! my feet are always freezing & i very much want to make some warm felted slippers. i'm pretty new to knitting, so, do you know of an easy slipper pattern i could begin on? i say begin because i know if i can master the process i will own many many pairs! 

this site is full of information & i'm always willing to hear the different opinions & love to learn new things. 

thanks for your words of wisdom; hopefully, this has brought clarity to folks.


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Gramma Ann, I have knitting machines, also, but haven't tried to knit the clogs on them. Think I'd have to do too much figuring to get them shaped. It certainly would be a lot faster if I could figure that out. I use my bulky machines the most and that would work great for over sizing.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I'm totally with you!! To me felting is like "designer dog breeds" aka mutts...mistakes turned into trendy items. Not for me.


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

There are all sorts of reasons to knit. I felt often because I find the process magical and the items I make (hot pads, slippers, baskets) become a completely different product. And the great thing about knitting, is that no one has to knit anything they don't want to knit . I actually have a small washing machine that I bought specifically for felting.


----------



## nana 07 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love to make felted bags, they can be so creative and just ask for compliments. I have even felted a little sweather once, for fear it would become that way if I gave it away.... I grew up loving felted jackets ( boiled wool). This is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

stauffacher said:


> Gramma Ann, I have knitting machines, also, but haven't tried to knit the clogs on them. Think I'd have to do too much figuring to get them shaped. It certainly would be a lot faster if I could figure that out. I use my bulky machines the most and that would work great for over sizing.


These are the patterns I have used from Kriskrafter for machine knitted clogs. I love them - one for single strand and one for double strand! Happy knitting! Love her blog! :thumbup: Ann
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2011/03/yellow-amp-white-slippers-by.html
http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2011/04/machine-knitting-felted-slipper-pattern.html


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

You don't "ruin" anything!!!! The pattern is written for felting and it is fablous!!! I knit, felt and sell hats and mittens and they keep your hands hot and dry in the winter and you head hot and dry!!!! Granted, every now and then there is a yarn that felts too much, but they get cut up for flowers and trim!!! Win!! Win!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vinnie mom (Mar 13, 2013)

When you felt you are basically making a new fabric. It is wonderful and fun. I'm always amazed when I put a floppy piece of knitting in the washer and this amazing thick warm piece of fabric comes out!
I have felted knitting bags. Felted mittens that are the best winter mittens ever. They are totally wind proof and moisture proof. Made some felted mittens for my grandson and he calls them "Superpower" mittens!
Also have made all sorts of felted bowls, and beer/water bottle cozies. Have several for my ever present water glass. So no sweat, and no coaster needed. :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty grammaAnn..I love those yellow slippers!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfordm (Feb 3, 2013)

Redfordm said:


> I got hooked on felting by purchasing thrift store wool sweaters and remaking them into mittens, handbags, and vests. Now I knit some to get the effect I want and add felted roving for design effects. Or you can start with roving and eliminate knitting altogether. It is a fascinating creative art form. If you go to the esty site or fine arts fair you will see wonderful examples.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


Felting is great for some items....you can purposely knit them larger so that they become the right size after felting. Felting is often used for purses and other bags....it tightens the stitches which can prevent things from falling or poking out of the bag, this is especially true of knitting bags. Also felted items usually have more structure....they can be dried in the shape that you want them to have and they will hold the shape.

Last year I made a snood that turn out to be enormous, since it was made out of 100% wool, I made the decision to felt it...it was the best decision ever as this winter I put it on to go out during the blizzard....not only was it warm, it was also windproof and waterproof.....I was nice and warm and dry....it is now one of my favorite knits for a cold windy day.

There are good reasons to felt some items....


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Felting is a fiber art of it's own and is NOT "ruining" a garment.
> 
> Asking why anyone would felt is like asking why anyone would knit, since you can purchase commercially knitted garments.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I knit and felt totes and hats. Courier770 stated it well the reasons. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

If you ever felted an item made from Noro yarn, you would find a way to make a work of art just with simple knitting. I made a handbag in entrelac and it is extra spectacular.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Because I can.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Felting is a very good beginners project. Most make a tote. Dropped stitches and holes can be tied shut before felting. In others words, mistakes dont show. I started with this and now do hats, purses, and have even done needle felting. Felted a pair of mittens and they are the warmest I have ever worn. Kind of water proof too.


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Gramma Ann, I might have to try these patterns and see if we like them as well as my old hand knit standby. If we like, I may get my sons reserves made sooner then I thought.
Thanks for the links.

Sorry for the double post. Haven't figured out how to do this correctly.


----------



## Swiss Miss KT (Jan 21, 2013)

Gramma Ann, I might have to try these patterns and see if we like them as well as my old hand knit standby. If we like, I may get my sons reserves made sooner then I thought.
Thanks for the links.


GrammaAnn said:


> These are the patterns I have used from Kriskrafter for machine knitted clogs. I love them - one for single strand and one for double strand! Happy knitting! Love her blog! :thumbup: Ann
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2011/03/yellow-amp-white-slippers-by.html
> http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2011/04/machine-knitting-felted-slipper-pattern.html


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


Because we can :lol: :lol: Seriously, have you ever worn knit slippers and had the sensation of uncomfortable lumps under your feet? When you felt the slippers they become thicker and no longer can you feel the lumps. The felted slippers are warmer. and it's FUN. (try it on a pair of slippers for yourself, you might just have a change of heart. I did)


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

These are some of the things I made. It is really fun to see the results after it is felted. Quite amazing. You need to try it , even a potholder or something else that is small. It hides simple mistakes. Easier to knit because you use larger needles. 


betsyknit said:


> Thank you for all of the great explanations. I love being a member of the KP forum - I am learning so much from everyone on here. Now I want to see some pictures of felted item everyone has made!
> 
> Courier 770 - I had not seen the picture of the hat you posted when I originally made this comment. It is beautiful!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I was right felting projects are works of art. The purses are beautiful yet functional. Wouldn't want to see the price tag on them if you went to buy one at a store. All look so nice but the blue lime green is just WOW.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

why would someone "knock" someone else's love of a craft? Obviously it comes from ignorance. What I do not understand is any one's incentive to start an argument, online or otherwise....

Just face it not everyone likes the same thing.....some of us like chocolate others do not.....same with crafts...I would never consider doing some crafts while others I am very passionate about.

Get over it!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone have a slipper/clog pattern they are willing to share that they love? Knit or crochet -either is fine. I don't have a "Knitting Machine"


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

yes that blue and lime green plaid is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!! wow....


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Can you send a picture of this purse? I would love to see it.



ethgro said:


> If you ever felted an item made from Noro yarn, you would find a way to make a work of art just with simple knitting. I made a handbag in entrelac and it is extra spectacular.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Come on knitters, be kind.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

When you are knitting an item with the intention of felting it, you are making the item way larger than you would normally so that it ends up being the size you want. When you 'accidentally' wash something that wasn't intended to be felted, of course you're going to end up with a 'mess'. Total difference. 
Some people have purchased wool sweaters at thrift stores, felted them, then cut them up to make stuffed animals, mittens.....all sorts of things. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it or don't want to, to each their own.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

stauffacher said:


> Gramma Ann, I might have to try these patterns and see if we like them as well as my old hand knit standby. If we like, I may get my sons reserves made sooner then I thought.
> Thanks for the links.
> 
> Sorry for the double post. Haven't figured out how to do this correctly.


You are welcome. If your son's foot is big - like my sons - you can add rows in the body of the slipper as you knit to make it longer. I have made both the single strand and the double - depends on the time of year I am wearing them! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

beverly123 said:


> Come on knitters, be kind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think of felting as PART of knitting. We learn to knit lace, knit in the round, etc. Felting is another art FORM that goes hand and hand with knitting.
> 
> To say you are ruining your knitting is simply untrue and you probably have learned this by the explanations provided. Felting provides us a way to knit things we otherwise wouldn't be able to knit successfully AND give us another look to our knitting.
> 
> ...


Well said! Where do you get the spray on rubberized sole?? I have looked EVERYWHERE for this or some sort of gripping adhesive and can't find it.


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

I felt my knitted slippers using 100% wool yarn and felted pattern. It makes for a much thicker and warmer slipper for these cold Ohio winters. You can't get this result using the smallest of needles. My pattern makes up a bootee type slipper with 3 layers on the sole. I mold them on my foot after felting so they dry to a custom fit. Best slipper I ever wore.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have made many beautiful purses along with a few hats and small accessories like cell phone cases. I get complements on them everywhere I go and have gifted and sold many. Brings a whole new dimension to knitting. They are very strong and hold up well. Never could make anything that durable with just knitting. Use a lot of variegated yarns which make more subtle beautiful designs when felted.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cathy60 said:


> Well said! Where do you get the spray on rubberized sole?? I have looked EVERYWHERE for this or some sort of gripping adhesive and can't find it.


I believe they sell it at Joanns..or look on line. I know I've seen it on several knit sites.

I agree with you.. here, here Amy!

Here is a picture of my felted rose I made.... don't think you could do this with just knitting....


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

If you have every sewn with boiled wool and priced a boiled wool jacket you would understand. It adds a lot of strength to the fabric and really changes the look. A lot of hats you see in higher end stores are felted wool. Just another technigue.


Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, I have looked at every craft store and checked hardware stores, online, etc. I'll take another look..


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

One of my friends in my "fiber group' is a felter, and her products are beautiful and sell very well. She is very artistic and combines colors in ways yo could never do with knitting. I have a pair of felted boots that jumped off a shelf at a sheep fair and ran right up to me. They have beads - they are just my size - and they make this old lady feel like a kid again. I did put soles on them so I would not wear them out. 
As an aside, the only felting I have done is a perfectly beautiful fleece that I felted by mistake in the washer - everybody I know has one :roll: :roll: Karen used her dark one as a witch's wig for Halloween - I just cried over mine.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> These are some of the things I made. It is really fun to see the results after it is felted. Quite amazing. You need to try it , even a potholder or something else that is small. It hides simple mistakes. Easier to knit because you use larger needles.


Those are lovely. I especially like the green on the right at the back.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cathy60 said:


> Thanks, I have looked at every craft store and checked hardware stores, online, etc. I'll take another look..


They also have, which you may have seen in your travels, fabric that you can sew on the bottom of your slippers. You can also use puffy paint...which is what I did for mine and my granddaughters. Just scribble something on the bottom...I used wavy lines and daisies...Reagan loved it! Good luck finding it.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you can make so many lovely things by felting. It's another fiber technique. Can make bags, vests, scarfs, etc. Felting offers a way to do a huge variety of embellishments one can't do on knitting. It's great fun and fairly easy to do. Our guild spent last weekend on felting handbags. There is a learning curve !!

Hope you give it a try!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> These are some of the things I made. It is really fun to see the results after it is felted. Quite amazing. You need to try it , even a potholder or something else that is small. It hides simple mistakes. Easier to knit because you use larger needles.


Can you point me in the direction of a pttern for the green bag...not only is it my favourite colour, it's also a lovely shape and style


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a felt short waisted jacket all white with beautiful antique buttons. I wouldn't have given it up for all the tea in China but a few pounds and a few years later, it needed to go. Yes, it is thicker for sure, but the look of it was classy. I think I bought it at Talbots and I really got my money's worth from it. I would like to try and felt something. On KP there are some beautiful things done with this process. For me it would be like trying a new stitch, pattern, or yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ladies, there are several products to spray, paint or apply to the bottom of your slippers to help them wear well and be less slippery.

One product I use is a product found in the paint section of your hardware store. The brand name of the one I have used is called "plasticoat". It is designed to either dip or spray the handles of your tools to replace the original rubber grips that have worn off. It comes in a spray can or a paint on form.

You can also use household caulk for the bottoms of your slippers. Here is a tutorial...

http://theknitter.nicolehindes.com/2007/09/18/making-slippers-non-slip/

I have not tried the caulk yet because I prefer the spray on rubberizer. I can see that it should work fine.

You could also buy a can of that spray on "stuff" that the guy on TV advertises to waterproof the bottom of his boat. LOL Same idea.... same product.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


why not? I knitted a wool hat once and felted it. I went to a skiing competition at Mt Shasta Calif and STAYED out in the snow and mixed rain with my hat on for 9 hours (there was a place to buy coffee and get warm). When we left I took my hat off as we were going out to dinner. I thought my hair would be a mess.........but no it was completely DRY. I must have rung a quart of water out of the hat though. I kissed that hat and have since felted anything that will be out in the snow or rainy weather (mittens, vests, boot socks, leggins etc.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Check Ravelry's list of felted patterns. There's a pretty extensive list of items. If only I had the time :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of my felted rose I made.... don't think you could do this with just knitting....[/quote]

Oh my goodness... this is so beautiful...... Wish you lived closer to help me make one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Lifeline 

Yes, it is lavenderhillknits.etsy.com and the pattern name is Portland Plaid Felted Bag. It has instructions for 2 different sizes, with different tab closures and 2 color combinations. The price is 5.95 - I paid 6.95 in February 2012. Good instructions.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

Boiled/felted wool garments have been around for centuries. Felting does not, necessarily equate to bulk, but it does make for a very warm, sturdy garment.

I make felted bags for sale. They are felted from fiber rather than from knits. 

I wish that I had more felted fabrics to use in my art. Felting has a magic that is all it's own. I have been making felted items for about 10 years now and each new project brings it's own surprises!


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info Amyknits, tho my slippers have a garter stitch bottom. They are the pocket slippers shown on another entry. I've tried the puff paints but need to keep the bottoms stretched out so the paint blobs don't stick together. This is why I'm looking for the spray. I've probably seen it and not recognized it for what it was...lol.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I have 4 felted sweater that I've been wearing for years. I will not part with them. So warm!!!!
Love my felted purses. Other do also. So much that they ask to buy them. Yes they pay well for them.
We used it for a 4 H project to teach knitting to first timers. They ended up with beautiful purses. Yes some took there newly learn knitting on to other project that didn't need to be felted.
Yes, Many of us have that one item made from wool that someone else has put in the wash when we were not watching and is no longer use able. I to this day miss the red vest my Grandmother made.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Felting is an art all of it's own. There are lots of felting patterns out there. A felted item is knit much bigger than the ending item is going to be. You do not knit an item done with 100% wool that is intended to fit you and then throw it in the washing machine with overly warm or hot water. Of course it is going to shrink. We all know that wool and cotton will shrink. These items have to be washed properly. With felting, we know before hand that this is what we want to do. We shrink it down to the size that we want it to be and then jump for joy. The felting process is fun. Then we have the fun of shaping it into what we want. Knitting to fit and knitting to felt are two very different things.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> This is a shaped/felted hat, you simply will not get this kind of shaping by merely going to a smaller needle size.


That's a lovely felted hat, courier770. I have one in red and another done in two strands, one charcoal grey and one self-striping in black and shades of pink. They are my first two attempts; I love them for misty or snowy Michigan days. I have more felted projects planned as I find the process fascinating. They happen to be crocheted since I did them last year when I was learning to crochet, but the next ones will be back to my first love, knitting :~).


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I love my felted knitting bags and pocketbooks. Fair isle patterns remain distinct and exciting effects can be achieved by including textured or non-feltable yarns. It's another way of expressing one's creativity with yarn. I love looking at other KPers felted works. But if you don't like it, that's OK too.

Ellie


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

Is there a web site to show how to felt? I have never done before.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ggail smith said:


> I was the original person that posted this "why felt" and I still maintain that if you wanted something smalller - knit it smaller. I HAVE tried felting & felt as if I had ruined all my hard work knitting something just to have it "shrink" on me. I knit for pleasure & do not want anything to "shrink" - I was NOT rude - just stating what "I" think. I knit all sorts of items - but mainly stick to afghans & sweaters. Also, I have my coffee with cream only.


Frankly, I still think you simply don't understand thoroughly what felting is all about. You have tried felting; surely then you know that it's required that you deliberately knit/crochet the item much larger in order to accommodate the shrinkage. It doesn't work to knit up something as usual, to a given size, and then proceed to felt it.

Had you simply asked, "Why Felt?" and then waited for answers instead of condemning the process, you probably wouldn't have been perceived as being rude. It's always risky to condemn anything on a worldwide forum, we have no idea what is done in other countries or even other counties, so it's wise to consider that before posting a negative position. You're entitled to your opinion, of course, but it does rankle others when someone starts a thread with a broad condemnation of something that others enjoy and has been done in the knitting/crocheting communities historically.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I'm totally with you!! To me felting is like "designer dog breeds" aka mutts...mistakes turned into trendy items. Not for me.


Really?


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Felted toys are great and can be washed easily, too. I've done lambs, geckos and bunnies (Thanks to Lo'L for the bunnies!) The bunnies are felted knitting and have needle felted color on ears & cheeks.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> These are some of the things I made. It is really fun to see the results after it is felted. Quite amazing. You need to try it , even a potholder or something else that is small. It hides simple mistakes. Easier to knit because you use larger needles.


Love your bags!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think of felting as PART of knitting. We learn to knit lace, knit in the round, etc. Felting is another art FORM that goes hand and hand with knitting.
> 
> To say you are ruining your knitting is simply untrue and you probably have learned this by the explanations provided. Felting provides us a way to knit things we otherwise wouldn't be able to knit successfully AND give us another look to our knitting.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I wish I could be as tactful as you; I have gone from being very shy and quiet in my lifetime to being very direct. Perhaps the pendulum will swing back a little for me.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Love your bags!


hgayle, your bags are lovely, too! The flowered one is gorgeous!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> hgayle, your bags are lovely, too! The flowered one is gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Felted toys are great and can be washed easily, too. I've done lambs, geckos and bunnies (Thanks to Lo'L for the bunnies!) The bunnies are felted knitting and have needle felted color on ears & cheeks.


Those bunnies are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> I believe they sell it at Joanns..or look on line. I know I've seen it on several knit sites.
> 
> I agree with you.. here, here Amy!
> 
> Here is a picture of my felted rose I made.... don't think you could do this with just knitting....


Love your rose!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> Lifeline
> 
> Yes, it is lavenderhillknits.etsy.com and the pattern name is Portland Plaid Felted Bag. It has instructions for 2 different sizes, with different tab closures and 2 color combinations. The price is 5.95 - I paid 6.95 in February 2012. Good instructions.


Thank you for the info. Going there to have a look now.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I have made 4 pair of the felted clogs and a red felted hat for my friends 50th birthday and she still wears after 5 years. She said it is the warmest hat she has ever worn. I love the process of felting and look at it as a creative way to express oneself.
A couple of weeks ago I machine knitted some yardage on my bulky machine in a houndstooth design hoping to make a cut and sew tote bag. I threw it in the wash planning on checking on it in about 10 minutes. I fell asleep on the couch and when I woke up to check on it I realised the machine had gone thru its whole cycle. I pulled it out of the machine and no longer had a piece big enough for a tote but at least it can still be made into an ereader cover or potholder.
Lesson learned for the day is to never start a felting process on a day when you are overly tired.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MacRae said:


> I had a felt short waisted jacket all white with beautiful antique buttons. I wouldn't have given it up for all the tea in China but a few pounds and a few years later, it needed to go. Yes, it is thicker for sure, but the look of it was classy. I think I bought it at Talbots and I really got my money's worth from it. I would like to try and felt something. On KP there are some beautiful things done with this process. For me it would be like trying a new stitch, pattern, or yarn.


Mine is teal in color; I finally lost those 80 pounds that made it too small; I've had it for decades because I couldn't part with it :~).


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

BLSBHS said:


> I love to felt. I like to see how the project turns out after I have felted it. Here are a couple of things I have felted.


Nice!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> This is a shaped/felted hat, you simply will not get this kind of shaping by merely going to a smaller needle size.


Nice hat!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Really?


These are lovely, as are the other examples of felted work on this thread. It gives you a special kind of joy to succeed at this, does it not :~D?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Now, now, never say never! I made a beautiful tote bag felted. And am now trying my hand at some bangle braclets. To me it is rather like "boiled wool" coats, which I think are lovely. There is a texture that feels dense, sturdy, and is attractive.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm dying to knit some hats and bags to felt with my lovely leftover Lamb's Pride wool but I have a front load washer.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok ladies and gents .. i LOVED this thread..(insults and all..lol)  Uv inspired me to delve closer into this art form! I have a couple of questions.. the knitting example at Michaels they had dispayed was rough to touch.. is it all like that or can u get some soft yarn ?? And now that uv expounded on the virtues of felting.. where can u get this yarn for it?? do u have a favorite?? Is one brand better than another ?? And most of all is it cheap..lol?? What do i look for?? I love it here.. i learn something new every day and after all isnt taht why we are here ??? Thank u all 


Susie


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't like the look of felted things, to me felting makes the object look cheap. That, however, is just my opinion.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

gracieanne said:


> I'm dying to knit some hats and bags to felt with my lovely leftover Lamb's Pride wool but I have a front load washer.


You can still felt with a front loader, just toss a pair of sneakers in with the item to be felted. This increases the amount of agitation. While I usually felt by hand (with bubblewrap), I also have a front loading washer now and find that sometimes the wool has to be done twice, but it always felts nicely.

There is a misconception here that only 100% wool is feltable. Mixed yarns will felt as long as the majority of the yarn content is wool or animal fiber. I have used mixed fibers and added the fancy yarns to felting projects with great success. The fancy yarns themselves do not felt but retain their character and give delightfully interesting contrasts to the finished felted piece.
To determine how much shrinkage felting will cause, a swatch should be felted under the same conditions: temperature of the water and amount of agitation.

It gave me a chuckle to read that felting was compared to designer dogs (mongrels) because a couple of years ago, I donated a large felted tote for a Specialty Dog Show auction. (Poodles, of course, which are the most commonly used/abused breed in the creation of d.d.) That tote sold for $380. and I had orders for several more. Not too bad for a mutt, huh?

We all come in different sizes, we each have a favorite yarn, a favorite color and preferred styles. We may knit, crochet, spin, weave or do countless other crafts. We are from many countries, religions and political agendas. Our common thread in the forum is our talent for craftmanship in whatever form it takes.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Cathy60 said:


> Thanks for the info Amyknits, tho my slippers have a garter stitch bottom. They are the pocket slippers shown on another entry. I've tried the puff paints but need to keep the bottoms stretched out so the paint blobs don't stick together. This is why I'm looking for the spray. I've probably seen it and not recognized it for what it was...lol.


Just a little FYI on the soles of the slippers. I just read that some one used latex milk on the bottom of their slippers...hum interesting.

I am guessing the slippers you are talking about are not felted...henceforth a reason again to felt.. :thumbup:


----------



## willisn (Mar 5, 2013)

Right on Peggy!
I love to felt. Have made: my teenage grand daughter a cloche hat using a balloon for size, a knitting needle/accessories holder, a knitting bag and much more.
Felted products are practically indistructable, gorgeous and most practical. How do you think the Tibetans keep their tents dry? Just kidding.
Buy a second-hand wool sweater for a song, felt it, cut and sew it(on the machine) into a new purse. It's an ancient art.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


And here I was thinking that I was the ONLY one who thought like this - but at least you have put it into words...and it is good to see the replies.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Vique said:


> I don't like the look of felted things, to me felting makes the object look cheap. That, however, is just my opinion.


Wow...I find it makes things look very elegant...people pay real good money for felted items.. again... like some one already stated.... some of us love chocolate and some of us hate it.. if you took chocolate off the market because you didn't like it.. there would be he** to pay...for sure.  I respect your opinion... please don't take me wrong...just saying


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Just a little FYI on the soles of the slippers. I just read that some one used latex milk on the bottom of their slippers...hum interesting.
> 
> I am guessing the slippers you are talking about are not felted...henceforth a reason again to felt.. :thumbup:


lol, no these aren't felted slippers. I have felted quite a few bags/totes tho. Love the process, just haven't done it for awhile.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lavender Blue said:


> You can still felt with a front loader, just toss a pair of sneakers in with the item to be felted. This increases the amount of agitation. While I usually felt by hand (with bubblewrap), I also have a front loading washer now and find that sometimes the wool has to be done twice, but it always felts nicely.
> 
> There is a misconception here that only 100% wool is feltable. Mixed yarns will felt as long as the majority of the yarn content is wool or animal fiber. I have used mixed fibers and added the fancy yarns to felting projects with great success. The fancy yarns themselves do not felt but retain their character and give delightfully interesting contrasts to the finished felted piece.
> To determine how much shrinkage felting will cause, a swatch should be felted under the same conditions: temperature of the water and amount of agitation.
> ...


Yep...just as I stated...people pay good money for felted things!


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi fellow Michigander. I'm Mary Ann from Bay City. I do shop in Midland for fabric and yarn.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Linda Diou said:


> It makes it stronger. Wine totes are the only thing I have felted.


I'd rather drink the wine than "tote" it! LOL


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

I also made this purse. Looks like same pattern. I like your variation in the stripe. My stripes are all the same size. I haven't sewed everything together yet. I was debating on the type of handle I would like.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

to redquilter: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks!


hgayle said:


> Love your bags!


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Lambs Pride is what I used on the beige purse pictured above (somewhere). I love that yarn.



gracieanne said:


> I'm dying to knit some hats and bags to felt with my lovely leftover Lamb's Pride wool but I have a front load washer.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Lavender Blue said:


> You can still felt with a front loader, just toss a pair of sneakers in with the item to be felted. This increases the amount of agitation. While I usually felt by hand (with bubblewrap), I also have a front loading washer now and find that sometimes the wool has to be done twice, but it always felts nicely.
> 
> There is a misconception here that only 100% wool is feltable. Mixed yarns will felt as long as the majority of the yarn content is wool or animal fiber. I have used mixed fibers and added the fancy yarns to felting projects with great success. The fancy yarns themselves do not felt but retain their character and give delightfully interesting contrasts to the finished felted piece.
> To determine how much shrinkage felting will cause, a swatch should be felted under the same conditions: temperature of the water and amount of agitation.
> ...


Thanks for the info Lavender Blue, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok ladies and gents .. i LOVED this thread..(insults and all..lol)  Uv inspired me to delve closer into this art form! I have a couple of questions.. the knitting example at Michaels they had dispayed was rough to touch.. is it all like that or can u get some soft yarn ?? And now that uv expounded on the virtues of felting.. where can u get this yarn for it?? do u have a favorite?? Is one brand better than another ?? And most of all is it cheap..lol?? What do i look for?? I love it here.. i learn something new every day and after all isnt taht why we are here ??? Thank u all
> 
> I have used alot of Patons 100% wool. Use coupons at Michaels and Joanns. Also use Lambs Pride, around $9.00. You usually need 2-3 skeins for a purse.
> 
> Susie


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> Hi fellow Michigander. I'm Mary Ann from Bay City. I do shop in Midland for fabric and yarn.


Hi there.. if your talking to me I live near Farmington Michigan... out side of Detroit. We are blessed here and have several LYS and other various places to shop for our fibers..I use to have an Aunt and Uncle who lived in Cadillac so we went thru your, or should say, by it several times a year.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> I also made this purse. Looks like same pattern. I like your variation in the stripe. My stripes are all the same size. I haven't sewed everything together yet. I was debating on the type of handle I would like.


I think I'm missing something... .not seeing the picture of your awesome bag :?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

crafteegram said:


> Lambs Pride is what I used on the beige purse pictured above (somewhere). I love that yarn.


Yay, even better! Can't wait to try! :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Really?


LOVE, LOVE,LOVE these bags....they are awesome!!!!!


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I felted a small bag (with a pattern I got off Ravelry) and it felted up beautifully! One thing I didn't see posted here is that when you felt, some colors "soften" and the effect is so different than just knitting it. I think with some yarns (Noro does come to mind) the felting enhances the knitted item. I also felt with Lamb's Pride, and love the results as well.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> I felted a small bag (with a pattern I got off Ravelry) and it felted up beautifully! One thing I didn't see posted here is that when you felt, some colors "soften" and the effect is so different than just knitting it. I think with some yarns (Noro does come to mind) the felting enhances the knitted item. I also felt with Lamb's Pride, and love the results as well.


 :thumbup: agree!


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

all i can say is wow! lovely.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

With all this talk of felting I suddenly have the urge to try to felt something. I had never thought of it before. But you people make it sound like fun.

One thing I remember, many years ago, i inadvertently put one of my daughter's (who was 9 at the time) wool knitted sweater in the wash machine. It came out small enough to fit her doll.

I guess that's what felting is, huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I also wondered why. Just as I thought - there's a good reason. Thanks for the education!


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

Felting is Fun. A whole new way of creating. This is the felted bag that I just finished.3 Skeins of wool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a knock-out! Wow - you have to feel good just looking at that!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

msyarn, THAT'S GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=tamri+balls&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a

I just typed in tamari balls.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> Well said!


Ditto.

I just learned to felt a couple of years ago. Most things have been gifted and very much appreciated for their warmth and durability. It is a new experience for me after knitting for 50 years. It is fun and interesting to see how things turn out and how the colors come together with felting.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, it was fun. Just have to finish writing the pattern.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

msyarn said:


> Felting is Fun. A whole new way of creating. This is the felted bag that I just finished.3 Skeins of wool.


What a beautiful bag! Wish we had some "before" pictures of some of these items to show those who think felting ruins a knitted item. I deleted all mine.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knock out is not a strong enough phrase....I cant think of any adjective strong enough to fit it...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

To the OP, 

Well you certainly got a lot of replies. Two of your posts are in direct contradiction of each other. In one you say you never have and never will felt anything. The next post you say you have felted. 

But why would you start this thread in the first place? What was the point?

There are many needle arts that I don't like, neither the process nor the result, but I don't go to their forums and trash it. I don't like football, so just don't watch it.

So seriously, what was your point? Did you think that everyone who does like felting will stop because of your opinion?


----------



## iahatknitter (Aug 28, 2012)

I love felting - it is a real "art" to be able to hand define a knit hat into a beautiful accessary. Hand knit and hand felted hats are my business..everyone loves the felted hat, it is warm and stays dry in wet snow weather.


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I have found in my life that the things I swear I will 'never' do have a way of coming back to haunt me...


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I have found in my life that the things I swear I will 'never' do have a way of coming back to haunt me...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I'm dying to knit some hats and bags to felt with my lovely leftover Lamb's Pride wool but I have a front load washer.


It's possible to felt in a front loader. I do it all the time..

http://knitting.about.com/od/felting/qt/felting-frontload.htm

http://www.woolcrafting.com/felting-in-a-front-load-washing-machine.html


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gina said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Well you certainly got a lot of replies. Two of your posts are in direct contradiction of each other. In one you say you never have and never will felt anything. The next post you say you have felted.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

gina said:


> To the OP,
> 
> Well you certainly got a lot of replies. Two of your posts are in direct contradiction of each other. In one you say you never have and never will felt anything. The next post you say you have felted.
> 
> ...


Hummm ... that's a very interesting question you have there...very interesting. Id love to hear the answer to that one. :?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

KarenLeigh said:


> I wonder the same thing. Felting seems to distort the stitch pattern and makes the item fuzzy. The only reason I can think of is to fortify the "fabric" so that items would not snag or fall through.


Most, but not all, felted items usually have simple garter or stockinette stitch in them, although I have seen felted cabled items. Stitch patterning is lost, but color definition is usually not. The fuzziness of the result often depends on the yarn used, but is usually not objectionable. Unintentional felting does often result in disasters, but items intended to be felted have that aspect built into their design.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

GrandmaMoses said:


> Felting is just another way to be creative with fiber. There is a big difference between intentionally felting and "oh crap" I shouldn't have put that in the wash!
> 
> Felting is fun and like others have said has been around for thousands of years. The Tibetan people lived in yurts made of felt (though I admit is a different process of felting than what we are talking about). It would not be reasonable to knit a yurt, it would be too drafty. :wink:


I must admit to having a couple "oh crap" moments of unintentional felting :lol: I have never felted a knitted item but that is because I prefer to "make" felt and work from the fabric itself. Felting is a whole new world of creativity - try it some day, you may even enjoy it.
Susan


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

In my opinion... now it's just my opinion.....I think maybe a positive thread on the wonderful world of felting should be brought to a positive light. I have just experienced some beautiful forms of felting today through this, what I would consider, a negative thread on felting. From some one who said they never have and never will felt, then shortly there after said they did and didn't like it.
I would love it, myself, to be able to see more fantastic felt work. 
The last bag presented by msyarn, to me, was nothing short of a piece of useable art.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I never like felted items until I started following my friends website called Craft Gossip. I started to try felting and needle felting . I have fallen in love with the art. I have made several felted bags and clogs and can't wait to make more. I now see the beauty in this art and I have been knitting for over 30 years. Too bad it took me this long to appreciate it.
I just finished a knitted bag with intarsia and felted it. You can see it in my blog http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com along with several felted purses, wine bags and slippers. I like the purses that are felted because they don't stretch out like a knitted one would. They are stronger and don't snag.
And the slippers are definitely warmer felted.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> I never like felted items until I started following my friends website called Craft Gossip. I started to try felting and needle felting . I have fallen in love with the art. I have made several felted bags and clogs and can't wait to make more. I now see the beauty in this art and I have been knitting for over 30 years. Too bad it took me this long to appreciate it.
> I just finished a knitted bag with intarsia and felted it. You can see it in my blog http://cckittenknits.wordpress.com along with several felted purses, wine bags and slippers. I like the purses that are felted because they don't stretch out like a knitted one would. They are stronger and don't snag.
> And the slippers are definitely warmer felted.


Checked out your bag...love it... great job! Glad you found the wonderful world of felting.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I make "felted" clogs... Pure wool is used, of course, and when you use two strands of wool and knit them and then shrink them, they become very strong/sturdy for wearing indoors or out...
I make them for my son, he loves them...


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Carolee R said:


> I make "felted" clogs... Pure wool is used, of course, and when you use two strands of wool and knit them and then shrink them, they become very strong/sturdy for wearing indoors or out...
> I make them for my son, he loves them...


Do you have a pictures of them? I would love to see them..


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

For the people who wanted to see things we've felted, these are two other toys I've made a number of times each but given away. The next best thing is to show you the pattern photos.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Msyarn, your bag is stunning!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Since it's at least a 45 to 60 minute ride into town for me I always have a potholder or 2 on the needles and in the car. They aren't fancy, but mindless knitting can work on durning the ride. All my friends now have what they tell me are some of the nicest hotpads they've ever used. An currenty working on a "table runner" in the round to fit my Godmothers dining table that has a "lazy susan" built into the center of it. With any luck will be finished by Mother's Day. Once finished will felt and send it off with a half dozen or so hot pads to match.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I adore your sheep.... I see they are Fiber Trends...that's the designer that I made my slippers from..


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

I just read with interest that someone questioned whether or not you can felt with a front loading washing machine. Ok, speaking through my innocence, I never thought to ask if one could or couldn't so I did. Worked fine (I have a LG front loading washer). Now all I can think of is that cartoon where Bugs Bunny said (while standing in mid air after walking off a cliff) "I know this defies the laws of gravity, but I don't know the law!"


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> I just read with interest that someone questioned whether or not you can felt with a front loading washing machine. Ok, speaking through my innocence, I never thought to ask if one could or couldn't so I did. Worked fine (I have a LG front loading washer). Now all I can think of is that cartoon where Bugs Bunny said (while standing in mid air after walking off a cliff) "I know this defies the laws of gravity, but I don't know the law!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Do you have a pictures of them? I would love to see them..


No, DS has them...and I do need to make him another pair as he wears them out...
When I do I'll post a pic of them...probably this fall as I give them to him for Christmas...


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the wealth of information about felting in a front load washer. Hearing your experiences is invaluable to me. 
After seeing all the gorgeous projects, I can't wait to start.
Thank you!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Carolee R said:


> No, DS has them...and I do need to make him another pair as he wears them out...
> When I do I'll post a pic of them...probably this fall as I give them to him for Christmas...


Me too, I would love to see them. What pattern are you using? Is it one that uses two strands of wool worsted weight or is it one that calls for 1 strand and you use two?


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I am so glad someone else asked this question. I have looked at some of the before and after pictures, and thought, wow, is was so lovely before they felted... I know there are some commone sense reasons, but I guess I am so new yet to knitting that I think, such wonderful work, and then they felted. I know in my head it is a preference, different strokes for differnt folks. I may someday felt, but probably because a grandchild asked for it or someone else that is special.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I made the Fiber Trends felted clog pattern for my daughter,who always has cold feet, and for a very dear friend. Both pair were knit almost 8yrs ago and are still in use.
I have also spent hours and hours making felt with roving. I will continue to felt and make felt, but I will never knit socks!
Thankfully, we are all different.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Carolee R said:


> No, DS has them...and I do need to make him another pair as he wears them out...
> When I do I'll post a pic of them...probably this fall as I give them to him for Christmas...


 :thumbup: sounds good


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> I made the Fiber Trends felted clog pattern for my daughter,who always has cold feet, and for a very dear friend. Both pair were knit almost 8yrs ago and are still in use.
> I have also spent hours and hours making felt with roving. I will continue to felt and make felt, but I will never knit socks!
> Thankfully, we are all different.


Yep..IM WITH YOU.... I do not.... at this time...have any desire to knit a pair of socks...but love the fact that others do...


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Me too, I would love to see them. What pattern are you using? Is it one that uses two strands of wool worsted weight or is it one that calls for 1 strand and you use two?


It's a Fiber Trends pattern and calls for 2 strands...
I use a different color of each strand for the double soul (so it is really heavy duty) and the neck cuff and another two colors for the body...I like bright, bold colors so they come out "fun"...
You know I just remembered I have a pic of a pair I made him some years ago and if I can find it I'll post it...(he's holding them up to his ears like some new ears, but he has size 14 shoes so they are large)....Well, I just found it and then tried to post it...sigh...I don't think it came through...


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

cathyknits said:


> Msyarn, your bag is stunning!


Thanks so much Cathy. I just let myself go and whatever happened, happened. Thanks for posting the FT pic of gecko. I will have to make that. My sis is a gecko freak.


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Carolee R said:


> It's a Fiber Trends pattern and calls for 2 strands...
> I use a different color of each strand for the double soul (so it is really heavy duty) and the neck cuff and another two colors for the body...I like bright, bold colors so they come out "fun"...
> You know I just remembered I have a pic of a pair I made him some years ago and if I can find it I'll post it...(he's holding them up to his ears like some new ears, but he has size 14 shoes so they are large)....Well, I just found it and then tried to post it...sigh...I don't think it came through...


Ok, one more try with the pic...found it again and it's dated Christmas of 2004...the first pair I ever made and it was using the two strands in same colors but placed opposites to give a color block pattern...it's rather dark as the house was being remodeled and the light not great...


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

You who felt are just amazing! I tried it twice - made the mistake of adding another yarn to the wool(not wool) and it was a disaster. I'm going to have to try again - you've all made so many suggestions that sound really useful. I DID make one felted bag that was great looking, so I didn't fail completely. Thank you all for the many responses (15 pages and counting!)


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

You wanted to see felted items. Here you go.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

And some more!


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

And some more. LOL


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

And some more. lololol


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you seen enough? lol


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Should I keep going?


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

You are probably sorry you asked to see pictures. Okay, I will stop.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

The first thing I ever copied from KP was "Never assume malice when someone says something that hits you wrong.".... 
I'm glad this thread was started. While I knew felting existed, I never realized or even gave any thought to what was accomplished by felting an item. Many people have experience with "accidental felting", which probably affected their opinion of the value of "ön purpose" felting. The strength, warmth, windproof and water proof characteristics sound great to me. Seeing the slippers and beautiful purses was an eye opener for me. I always learn of new and interesting techniques on this forum. Perhaps several of the experienced felters would consider joining together and leading a workshop to teach others about felting. We've had a workshop on non-felted slippers, perhaps it's time to hold one on felted slippers?


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

msyarn: splendid!!!


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

A few years ago I attended a New Hampshire Crafters show. I walked into one booth where a woman had felted hats that she embellished with silk ribbon in beautiful embroidery patterns. I spent $165 for one of her hats. I had never seen or heard of felting until that time. I have spent countless hours trying to felt in her beautiful fashion to no avail. Believe me when I say that felting is certainly an art form as seen in cckittenknits amazing pics. I will continue to work on getting this art form right because I think the results can be stunning. Thanks for renewing my interest in another art form. I will get it right one of these days.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh My, your bags are beautiful. I really love the black and what one with the flowers. WOW


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

forum. Perhaps several of the experienced felters would consider joining together and leading a workshop to teach others about felting. We've had a workshop on non-felted slippers, perhaps it's time to hold one on felted slippers?[/quote]

Yes please I was always a bit puzzled about felting, but respected that some people enjoyed it. Thank you for this discussion. I have learned so much, and the felted items are just stunning. Another bunch of stuff on my to learn about list
Would love to know more.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

cckittenknits said:


> You are probably sorry you asked to see pictures. Okay, I will stop.


Your bags are beautiful. In reading all these posts (specifically the ones from those unfamilar with the art of felting I got out my book, by Jane Davis; "Felting, The Complete Guide". There is a distinction. However rarely the distinction is made in felting converstations (except here on KP). "Felting is actually the process of matting loose fibers together into a sold fabric. Fulling is the shrinking process that takes place after the fibers are intertwined. . . .a knitted bag can only be fulled not felted, since it is already a fabric. After the item is knitted, it then becomes a fabric" I started with 'needle felting or dry felting. Needle felting is a process of poking the needle into the mass of fibers repeatedly until the tangle and mat. I have seem many beautiful works of art (wall hangings) that have been done by needle felting. One can embellish fulled items (totes, handbags) by adding a design done by needle felting the fulled fabric. Or the creation of those adorable little crittersThis topic certainly brought out the conversation :lol: And I just had to add my two cents worth. Again your bags are beautiful :thumbup: and a wonderful example of the creative designs one can create with this wonderful craft :thumbup: :thumbup: nuf said :lol:


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

linpin2 said:


> I saw a purse that was felted and had eyelash yarn stripes going through it. The felting brought the eyelash stripes closer together (and tighter) making a very lovely pattern. I have never attempted it, but am contemplating it.


Here is an example of a purse I made that was specifically made for felting. I have done a lot of knitting but I must say when I make purses to felt it is a fun project of another magnitude. You can knit, crochet, tat, embroyder, do counted cross stitch and FELT. I don't consider felting a knitting project. It is a fiber craft of another dimension. I must say that the picture I took does not do it justice. I really is very vibrant black and silver.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

cckittenknits,

All I can say is Absolutely Beautiful. Are your accents added on before or after you felt? If they are added after, are you knitting and felting before you put them on. Do you have patterns for the bags and the nook cover? I have a Nook and would love to have the directions for it.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

PWHITSON said:


> Is there a web site to show how to felt? I have never done before.


A felting class will be offered here in May.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok ladies and gents .. i LOVED this thread..(insults and all..lol)  Uv inspired me to delve closer into this art form! I have a couple of questions.. the knitting example at Michaels they had dispayed was rough to touch.. is it all like that or can u get some soft yarn ?? And now that uv expounded on the virtues of felting.. where can u get this yarn for it?? do u have a favorite?? Is one brand better than another ?? And most of all is it cheap..lol?? What do i look for?? I love it here.. i learn something new every day and after all isnt taht why we are here ??? Thank u all
> 
> Susie


100% wool-any brand. Cascade 220 is a reliable felting yarn. Patons Wool-available at Joanns works well, also. Galway is another that I have had good luck with. Lopi will give you a fuzzy result.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Lavender Blue said:


> You can still felt with a front loader, just toss a pair of sneakers in with the item to be felted. This increases the amount of agitation. While I usually felt by hand (with bubblewrap), I also have a front loading washer now and find that sometimes the wool has to be done twice, but it always felts nicely.
> 
> There is a misconception here that only 100% wool is feltable. Mixed yarns will felt as long as the majority of the yarn content is wool or animal fiber. I have used mixed fibers and added the fancy yarns to felting projects with great success. The fancy yarns themselves do not felt but retain their character and give delightfully interesting contrasts to the finished felted piece.
> To determine how much shrinkage felting will cause, a swatch should be felted under the same conditions: temperature of the water and amount of agitation.
> ...


My experience with less than 100% wool is that they don't felt as well and take much longer.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> You wanted to see felted items. Here you go.


Love your bags. I am getting inspired to start another one. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

lupines said:


> The first thing I ever copied from KP was "Never assume malice when someone says something that hits you wrong."....
> I'm glad this thread was started. While I knew felting existed, I never realized or even gave any thought to what was accomplished by felting an item. Many people have experience with "accidental felting", which probably affected their opinion of the value of "ön purpose" felting. The strength, warmth, windproof and water proof characteristics sound great to me. Seeing the slippers and beautiful purses was an eye opener for me. I always learn of new and interesting techniques on this forum. Perhaps several of the experienced felters would consider joining together and leading a workshop to teach others about felting. We've had a workshop on non-felted slippers, perhaps it's time to hold one on felted slippers?


One coming up in May!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes felting is a way of producing a totally different type of fabric taking advantage of the properties of the wool fibre that we normally try to avoid. 
Commercial felting which is used to produce the heavy duty fabrics we normally associate with heavy duty fabric used for winter coats, hats, military dress uniforms and even the covering for pool and snooker tables starts out as a woven woolen fabric.
We produce our base fabric by knitting however if we wish it to be thicker, stronger and with little give we can felt it.
The wool fibre is a bit like a snake skin as it is covered in scales. Heat and friction cause all there little scales to rise up and become entangled with each other causing " felting ". Whilst the knitted, then felted shape is still wet we can shape it and support it to produce the required item as it dries.
I regard it as a craft skill all on its own and people produce some clever and attractive items. 
To regard it as a waste of time is ignorant and silly.
Through the fibre arts we are able to produce things that are useful, functional, attractive and fulfil the needs that we seem to have in us to not only to clothe our families but to be creative too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Very beautiful felt work here. Thank you for showing this.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

lupines said:


> The first thing I ever copied from KP was "Never assume malice when someone says something that hits you wrong."....
> I'm glad this thread was started. While I knew felting existed, I never realized or even gave any thought to what was accomplished by felting an item. Many people have experience with "accidental felting", which probably affected their opinion of the value of "ön purpose" felting. The strength, warmth, windproof and water proof characteristics sound great to me. Seeing the slippers and beautiful purses was an eye opener for me. I always learn of new and interesting techniques on this forum. Perhaps several of the experienced felters would consider joining together and leading a workshop to teach others about felting. We've had a workshop on non-felted slippers, perhaps it's time to hold one on felted slippers?


A workshop on felted clogs, purses or hats would be wonderful. Please contact Designer1234. She sets up the workshops. I will be the first to sign up.
Thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> You are probably sorry you asked to see pictures. Okay, I will stop.


Your purses, your clogs all your things are beautiful. how did you put the cardinal picture on the clogs. is that needle felting or machine embroidery???
Thanks you for sharing everything.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

THANK YOU courier770!!!!! Well, put. I have made tons of felted items which others name as beautiful and place a lot of orders. There is no comparison when it comes to the warmth of a felted slipper and a knitted one. ....not to mention the protection it gives to glasses in felted cases and so on and so on...........to those of us who felt it is an insult.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Carolee R said:


> Ok, one more try with the pic...found it again and it's dated Christmas of 2004...the first pair I ever made and it was using the two strands in same colors but placed opposites to give a color block pattern...it's rather dark as the house was being remodeled and the light not great...


Love the socks by the ears. I am going to check fiber trends for the clogs knit with two strands.
Thanks


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

gin-red said:


> A felting class will be offered here in May.


Yay. Thank you


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Ggail smith said:


> Why would anyone want to felt? To me this is like "shrinking" something you have worked hard on knitting a certain item. If you want the item "smaller" - use smaller needles! I would NEVER want to ruin something that I spent hours on - just to "shrink" it - maybe I am wrong - but this is MY idea of felting. I never "have" or ever "will" do any so called felting! :thumbdown:


I do not felt because of my childhood. All of our sweaters were wool and if a mistake was made with the laundry. Your sweater was what is called felt today. We called it shrunk. When I look at felted projects I am reminded of mistakes made with wool sweaters in my youth.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Peggy Groves for reminding me not to "jump the gun" on the emotions and take it all so serious. I forget that not everyone is familiar with felting....sorry KPers!


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

The cardinal is needle felted onto the felted slipper with wool roving and felting needles. I just bought a kit of needles and tried it on my own. I use the computer to look for pictures and then I make them small and print them out . I cut the bird out of the picture and used the cut out for a rough beginning. I watched videos of needle felting on You Tube.


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> Yes felting is a way of producing a totally different type of fabric taking advantage of the properties of the wool fibre that we normally try to avoid.
> Commercial felting which is used to produce the heavy duty fabrics we normally associate with heavy duty fabric used for winter coats, hats, military dress uniforms and even the covering for pool and snooker tables starts out as a woven woolen fabric.
> We produce our base fabric by knitting however if we wish it to be thicker, stronger and with little give we can felt it.
> The wool fibre is a bit like a snake skin as it is covered in scales. Heat and friction cause all there little scales to rise up and become entangled with each other causing " felting ". Whilst the knitted, then felted shape is still wet we can shape it and support it to produce the required item as it dries.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Grandma Jo, All of the patterns for the purses are my own except for one. I am mostly a machine knitter and my patterns are written while I am knitting them on the machine. Some of them are knitted in the round and others are just fronts and backs and some have bottoms, fronts and sides. After I felted my slippers I used that as a row and stitch gauge and it was trial and error from there. For the Nook cover, I just knitted a large square piece of knitting and felted it. I then bought material for the inside so that the cover was not too thick. I just allowed a seam allowance and sewed around the outer edges. I then needle felted the mouse on the outside.
For the felted slippers, they are knitted with a lining so they are double thickness before being felted. I have made felted slippers using two strands of yarn and they were much thinner and lighter weight. The pattern for the slippers was a free machine knitting pattern.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

What great work! Love it.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to tell you a funny story about felting. My Maytag was on its last legs. The reason I knew this is that I found it dancing across the utility room while trying to spin dry the clothes and my dog was barking at the machine. I always hated it and was anxious for it to die.(The machine, not the dog.) I went to the store and while asking questions I started to wonder if the new machines would felt. My experience is that you have to keep checking on the felting which means that you have to open the machine several times. I heard that with some of the front loaders, you can't. So I bought an expensive LG top loader High Efficiency machine . There was a cancel button that would allow you to open the top so that was good . My machine was delivered and I wanted to cry when it did not felt a project that I had done. I was able to cancel the cycle but could not restart to felt longer.  That was okay except that there was no agitation! So..... off to the store I went after researching top loaders with agitators. Also, I would have had to use the high efficiency soap. 
I was told when I bought it that I could return it if unhappy within thirty days. I felt terrible but I needed to felt!!!! My hubby just laughed and said it was totally up to me. I have a table top felter but prefer the washing machine. So I sent back the High efficiency one and bought a top loader Whirlpool with an agitator and I am a happy felter once again. Oh, and I was refunded $250.00 on the difference between the price of the two of them.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

gin-red said:


> My experience with less than 100% wool is that they don't felt as well and take much longer.


You are correct, mixed fiber does take longer to felt. The trick to have it felt well is to use hotter water and more agitation. Because I usually felt by hand, I use near to boiling water on mixed fiber and my hands are very tired by the time I am through.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> I have to tell you a funny story about felting. My Maytag was on its last legs. The reason I knew this is that I found it dancing across the utility room while trying to spin dry the clothes and my dog was barking at the machine. I always hated it and was anxious for it to die.(The machine, not the dog.) I went to the store and while asking questions I started to wonder if the new machines would felt. My experience is that you have to keep checking on the felting which means that you have to open the machine several times. I heard that with some of the front loaders, you can't. So I bought an expensive LG top loader High Efficiency machine . There was a cancel button that would allow you to open the top so that was good . My machine was delivered and I wanted to cry when it did not felt a project that I had done. I was able to cancel the cycle but could not restart to felt longer.  That was okay except that there was no agitation! So..... off to the store I went after researching top loaders with agitators. Also, I would have had to use the high efficiency soap.
> I was told when I bought it that I could return it if unhappy within thirty days. I felt terrible but I needed to felt!!!! My hubby just laughed and said it was totally up to me. I have a table top felter but prefer the washing machine. So I sent back the High efficiency one and bought a top loader Whirlpool with an agitator and I am a happy felter once again. Oh, and I was refunded $250.00 on the difference between the price of the two of them.


I have a front load LG washer and use it all the time for felting. Just turn the machine off, wait a couple of seconds, and open the door, and take the project out to check. Works well for all my projects.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I never felt anything either


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

cckittenknits said:


> And some more. lololol


They are all lovely but those slippers with the cardinal... really caught my eye! Loved the simple gray tote, too!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Felting makes beautiful handbags and also hats, I love the felted items. This is something I am definitely going to try this year. We have one girl on here that makes beautiful hats and several that do felted bags.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> Thank you for all of the great explanations. I love being a member of the KP forum - I am learning so much from everyone on here. Now I want to see some pictures of felted item everyone has made!
> 
> Courier 770 - I had not seen the picture of the hat you posted when I originally made this comment. It is beautiful!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Evesh photos are worth a thousand words!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> I just read with interest that someone questioned whether or not you can felt with a front loading washing machine. Ok, speaking through my innocence, I never thought to ask if one could or couldn't so I did. Worked fine (I have a LG front loading washer). Now all I can think of is that cartoon where Bugs Bunny said (while standing in mid air after walking off a cliff) "I know this defies the laws of gravity, but I don't know the law!"


There's nothing wrong with that kind of innocence; it can get you down the road far faster than conventional wisdom regarding what's "too hard" and what isn't :~D!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh my, I seeing some of the felted clogs and purses you all do, just beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> I made slippers and felted them because they were thicker and warmer (denser wool yarn holds heat in well). If I were making a fall vest, something to wear outside as here in Maine the temps can get a bit chilly in Oct., I'd felt that. Not for indoor use (unless it's slippers) but you see most felting done on hats, mittens, stuff like that. Robin Hansen wrote about making her children a wool felted mitten and an acrylic mitten and then sending outside in the snow to play. Guess what? When they came in, the felted mitten hand was warm and dry while the acrylic mitten hand was cool and wet.


Love your avitar picture! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't read through all the posts so I apologise if I have repeated another comment. I am just voicing my opinion. I think we have our choice as to what we choose to do. If you don't like it or can't see the point then just don't do it. But please don't criticise others for wanting to. I personally don't felt but I also don't criticise those that want to. I just appreciate that it in itself is another art form.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

sandyP said:


> I haven't read through all the posts so I apologise if I have repeated another comment. I am just voicing my opinion. I think we have our choice as to what we choose to do. If you don't like it or can't see the point then just don't do it. But please don't criticise others for wanting to. I personally don't felt but I also don't criticise those that want to. I just appreciate that it in itself is another art form.


Very well spoken, Sandy. I agree with you whole- heartedly.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> The cardinal is needle felted onto the felted slipper with wool roving and felting needles. I just bought a kit of needles and tried it on my own. I use the computer to look for pictures and then I make them small and print them out . I cut the bird out of the picture and used the cut out for a rough beginning. I watched videos of needle felting on You Tube.


I might try it that way. They do have a class here in town that I have been debating. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear Hobbydiva, I would greatly appreciate a pattern for adult felted slippers! My husband has Parkinson's Disease (over 20 years) his feet are cold year-round. I knit slippers and he wears them over heavy socks and occasionally still has cold feet. I have never felted, but it sounds like a solution to this problem. Do I need to buy special yarn to felt? Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> Should I keep going?


Yes...lovely work.. you are amazing


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

cckittenknits said:


> You wanted to see felted items. Here you go.


I LOVE the very first one, but they are all beautiful! Did you make all these? What pattern did you use for that first one (Fall colors with wood handles)?

I guess we've shown the original poster how beautiful felted items can be, and that they aren't just mistakes or mutts (according to another poster).


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW!!! They are stunning. Wish I had more time to do more. Keep up the great work.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments. All of the patterns for the purses I made up except one . The one I bought is the light grey with the sunflower on it.
I first felted a pair of slippers. I then figured the stitch and row gauge from them . I bought the handles and then figured out how large I wanted it.
The most fun for me is watching it felt. I also love doing the needle felting though I am not great at it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's obvious from all the posts we all have our reasons for felting. Some to make beautiful pieces of art (which IMHO) they are, and some of us for practical reasons. Whatever our reasons are I say keep up the good work, and felt on!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

Irecently felted two sweaters I a front loader...it waSn't my intention so now I have to lose some weight! ;-)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmmmm, needle felting sounds like something worth trying. I bought the equipment some time ago and got sidetracked without following through. Thank you for bringing it back to mind, it gives me ideas for the next felted hat I'm planning :~D!


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

clcure said:


> Irecently felted two sweaters I a front loader...it waSn't my intention so now I have to lose some weight! ;-)


If they won't fit repurpose them to a felted bag, pillow or coasters. If felted really tight it can be cut and not ravel. I have done that several times.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll weigh in here briefly. I have done quite a bit of felting and it's fun! It makes a lovely warm firm fabric for bags and slippers. A friend of mine has both knitted and felted lovely bags for a sale for Ujama Grandmas, and also bought up pure wool sweaters from thrift stores to felt, then cut up and make into other items. I also bought a lovely pair of mittens that were made from old sweaters that had been felted. It's an art form, and certainly knitting something on smaller needles doesn't replicate felted items. Let those who like to felt continue to enjoy it!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

I clicked on this post as i have found a bag (tote) pattern i really like and it can be felted as well,i thought oohh i might do that one and learn something new.
What a rude and inflammatory way of asking a question,saying felting is too make things 2 sizes smaller,is too just display a complete ignorance of the subject,as for belittling it,why bother.
Felting is another beautiful ancient craft,not all felted things are knit first,????some days some people should just zip there opinions and knit instead.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I just finished converting a hand knit mitten pattern to the machine. I knitted it and felted it and put a needle felting design on it. If I hadn't felted it and put the Santa on it, your eye would go right to the decreases that show. After felting it, you don't see them. The first picture of the mitten is over 31 inches long. I really felted it because I did not want it too large. Finished felted mitten is almost 16 inches and took 6.5 ounces of wool yarn. I needle felted the folk art santa using another hand knitted pattern design I bought for a Christmas ornament. That will be my next project. This just gets more fun! Try this technique just once and I know it will start to grow on you. 
The greens in the picture are supposed to be pine needles or Holly that I did not have.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

What a lovely decoration! I love the needle-felting for a dimensional Santa! Creations like these are why we felters love this medium so much.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The felted mitten looks an entirely different and more beautiful product than the knitted mitten and is lovely work. I have a needle felting machine which I use on many fabrics to make pictures or fabric. I find it great fun.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

You couldn't have said it better. That is what I was trying to say. Thanks!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

martina said:


> The felted mitten looks an entirely different and more beautiful product than the knitted mitten and is lovely work. I have a needle felting machine which I use on many fabrics to make pictures or fabric. I find it great fun.


Oooo, lucky you for having a needle felting machine. I've read a bit about them but have never actually seen one in action.


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

I belong to the Women's Institute here in the UK, and went on a felting day course. I loved it and bought some wool off the tutor to do some at home. Two years later the wool is still in its lovely little brown carrier bag and I wonder when I will get around to using it!!!!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

What a warm looking mitten and like the decoration a lot! I just might try this and some slippers. thanks for posting.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Your felting projects look wonderful. I would truly like the pattern for the slippers! My husband wears slippers to bed year round due to illness and very cold feet. I knit regular slippers, but they have to be worn over heavy socks, stretch, and wear out quickly. I need to felt! Thank you!


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Judy, The pattern I use is a machine knitting pattern but easily adapted to hand knitting. I just converted a felted mitten pattern from hand to machine and it said to use size 10 and a half needles . This slipper has a lining so it is double thickness. Once finished you join the end to the beginning . You will put the lining inside of the outside and sew the side seams. Here is a picture of the slippers I made with this pattern. Here is the link also. http://www.mkgsd.com/free-patterns.html
I also made a pair using two strands that I will look for as this would probably be quicker but the slippers are not that heavy but would certainly serve the purpose .


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Judy, I found the link for the free pattern for hand knitting and machine knitting. I machine knitted with two strands but I did not like the way the cuff stands out on the top of the foot. I made them a second time and only used one strand on the cuff and two strands throughout. Those are the ones on the shoe stretchers.
www.kriskrafter.com Here is the link.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry, copy and paste into your search bar for her website.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> It's obvious from all the posts we all have our reasons for felting. Some to make beautiful pieces of art (which IMHO) they are, and some of us for practical reasons. Whatever our reasons are I say keep up the good work, and felt on!


I know it's been a few days since this post started but I wanted to put out there another couple of reason why to felt... :thumbup:


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Felting is a fiber art of it's own and is NOT "ruining" a garment.
> 
> Asking why anyone would felt is like asking why anyone would knit, since you can purchase commercially knitted garments.
> 
> ...


i like what u r saying -felting makes things ''warmer'' i live in canada and felting as u say is an EXTENSION OF MY CREATIVITY ADDING TO MY SKILLED CRAFT thx


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

felting is fun and sometimes surprising; please leave the joy in creating these items for those of us who like experimenting with the magic of wool.
I have felt bad when someones has said, "why knit anymore, you can get socks at Wal-Mart." I feel these remarks are unkind, negative and leave someone feeling hurt, or stupid, but anything but good and proud of their accomplishments. Why do it? I made a giant yoga bag,fulled it, it was too long, so I cut it back. The pieces I cut(beautifully "fulled") made doll rugs for my child's doll house.They lay flat, washed well, and lasted years. In addition, one can needle-felt lovely designs onto a felted item. My grandson's book bag has a dragon, the other grandson's a ying/yang. I could not have designed these as beautifully without the needle-felted image.They love their bags as much as my daughter did her rugs. A fulled rug in the bathroom is thick and warm and lasts decades. Bowls that stand alone, with needle-felted flowers. Please, be kind.I'm feeling defensive now.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you very much for the pattern Kittenknits. I'm anxious to try felting as soon as I finish afghan. Would also like to find a bootie-type felt slipper as my husband wears them to bed for warmth.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ummirain said:


> felting is fun and sometimes surprising; please leave the joy in creating these items for those of us who like experimenting with the magic of wool.
> I have felt bad when someones has said, "why knit anymore, you can get socks at Wal-Mart." I feel these remarks are unkind, negative and leave someone feeling hurt, or stupid, but anything but good and proud of their accomplishments. Why do it? I made a giant yoga bag,fulled it, it was too long, so I cut it back. The pieces I cut(beautifully "fulled") made doll rugs for my child's doll house.They lay flat, washed well, and lasted years. In addition, one can needle-felt lovely designs onto a felted item. My grandson's book bag has a dragon, the other grandson's a ying/yang. I could not have designed these as beautifully without the needle-felted image.They love their bags as much as my daughter did her rugs. A fulled rug in the bathroom is thick and warm and lasts decades. Bowls that stand alone, with needle-felted flowers. Please, be kind.I'm feeling defensive now.


I think even the indirect kind of bashing you're talking about is aggressive and offensive, and I think the people who do this have unresolved inferiority feelings left over from childhood. My mother was that way to an extreme and never learned a better way of handling it. Apparently any attention was better than no attention to her. Don't let them get to you, let it remain their problem :~).


----------

